# Quick SkellyMingos



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Spray paint Black ..
paint white on 
quick and easy 
no need to be perfect either
I was going to paint eye pupil black but decided not to ..maybe on th enext ones


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Cool! Great idea - cheap, quick and effective. Thanks!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

SWEET !!!! Lilly that is really cool.....I have wanted to do that for a long time


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, those are cool, quick and easy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

omg! ive loved those forever thanks for reminding me!!!!yours rock!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These are wonderful. I never had much use for the pink ones.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Lilly...Is that GID paint?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks all..

*b*..no it isn't.. but that is a good idea ..maybe I will do that to the next ones


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool- just saw them at newburys comics--39.95--lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job, Miss Lilly! We got a pair from What on Earth gracing our garden, but we still have a pink one that may go the "corpsing" route one of these days


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

You can find them here as well:
http://www.plastic-flamingos.com/skel_o_mingos.html


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats so cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very good price on those!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats what I thought. 17.95 for 2 is cheaper to buy them all ready to go.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am pretty sure these cost me a grand total of 75 cents (2.50 total is cost of both full paints bought on clearance) 
the mingos were a gift ..
but I have it on good authority that they are from family dollar and were only 3 bucks a piece for the pink mingos last yr (08)


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I like these! I have some old pink ones I was thinking about painting..great to know it will work. thanx for sharing these. You did a great job.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Fantastic job on these! I've been wanting to get my hands on some and do the same thing for a while now, thanks for reminding me!


----------

